# Where is my signature



## Ethan Loubser (14/4/17)

Hii I'm signing up for a competition and they say I should change my signature what is my signature pls help


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

Your signature is that message that says "Sent from my SM-G920F " you can change it within the Tapatalk settings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ethan Loubser (14/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Your signature is that message that says "Sent from my SM-G920F " you can change it within the Tapatalk settings.


Thanks for helping but what I ment to ask was where do I find my Signature

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (14/4/17)

Ethan Loubser said:


> Thanks for helping but what I ment to ask was where do I find my Signature
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


When you open up the tapatalk app, head over to the extreme right into my profile (has an icon of a person) then enter settings and scroll down a bit and select signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ethan Loubser (14/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> When you open up the tapatalk app, head over to the extreme right into my profile (has an icon of a person) then enter settings and scroll down a bit and select signature.


Thanks alot


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Guys please don't go changing your signature to advertise Heaven Gifts all over the forum... that's just not allowed. The competition has been deleted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ethan Loubser (14/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys please don't go changing your signature to advertise Heaven Gifts all over the forum... that's just not allowed. The competition has been deleted.


Why has it been Deleted

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/17)

Ethan Loubser said:


> Why has it been Deleted



Please read the forum rules with special mention of the Signatures part.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

Ethan Loubser said:


> Why has it been Deleted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi @Ethan Loubser 

One of the requirements for that competition was to change the signature to promote their business.

Please read the ECIGSSA posting rules here, which we ask all members to read when they sign up:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/

The rules state clearly that this practice is not allowed.

Therefore the competition was removed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

